# Ordering an AI/PCT drugs to Australia?



## Haveboards (Jul 13, 2010)

I got no probs getting my hands on some gear, but I can't get nolva, adex or clomid for sure.  

Can you order this stuff OS and get it through customs???

Cheers


----------



## unclem (Jul 13, 2010)

why is customs so tough in australia? and canada they used to be where you could get anything into those countries?


----------



## Haveboards (Jul 13, 2010)

Who knows?

Over regulation.

I have heard that PCT drugs and AI's can get through though, anyone else tried?


----------



## unclem (Jul 13, 2010)

Haveboards said:


> Who knows?
> 
> Over regulation.
> 
> I have heard that PCT drugs and AI's can get through though, anyone else tried?


 
 did you get my pm? hope i helped a little. take care bro.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 13, 2010)

Chances are you won't get it in AUS. If you do count yourself lucky


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jul 13, 2010)

They won't even allow vitamin K into Canada.  I tried odering some multi vitamins and they said they were illegal here


----------



## unclem (Jul 13, 2010)

what dosage vitamin k, because 50,000 ius is a rx here in usa to but if its a multivitamin, holy shit wat is your goverment thinking. well dg said it wont bother prince if i say a board, theres a canadian board for canada its chemicalmass.com. they help domestic there.


----------



## unclem (Jul 13, 2010)

it seems like they open every package that goes through customs, i mean my god, how do you guys ever get gear there. thats to much i hope the usa dont start doing that shit. how do they have the manpower to stop all that shit? and, wat do they do to you if they seize your package? when lee priest was coming up he talked about how all australia was the easiest for veternary drugs to get and have shipped in and out of the country. that old toenail joe bidden if he had his way you would rot in hell for taking gear, hes so against it i dont know why, that old fuck.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm not sure, this is back when I was foolish and loaded with money.  I wanted to order a couple of Animal Pak's but was told they couldn't ship it here because it contained vitamin K.  On a side note, I've ordered from nutraplanet (im not trying to endorse them, its just where I ordered from) and they sent me the stuff and it made it through.  6oxo was another one that isn't allowed to make it here and I got that.  Also, I've gotten two samples from WP here, the very first one was seized or something because I didnt' receive it so WP resent it.  Definitely not trying to endorse WP, but its the truth.  I'm going to try naps out in a few months.


----------



## Haveboards (Jul 13, 2010)

unclem said:


> did you get my pm? hope i helped a little. take care bro.



Yeah man.  You in Australia?

Cheers!


----------



## unclem (Jul 14, 2010)

Haveboards said:


> Yeah man. You in Australia?
> 
> Cheers!


 
 no usa but it works bro.


----------



## Bulldog12 (Sep 3, 2010)

im having the same probs  get any pct in aus would like to order from os but think custom may sieze....


----------



## Krys (Sep 4, 2010)

unclem said:


> why is customs so tough in australia? and canada they used to be where you could get anything into those countries?



x2


----------



## robniv (Sep 5, 2010)

*Go Local*

Australian customs are the worst. I had a coupld of men in black turn up at my door about a bottle of suppliment pills. Too scary to be funny.

Use local suppliers. You have to dig but there are some. I use australianpeptides.com for some stuff and my long suffering doctor for others. 

Best advise is to make good friends with your doc


----------



## unclem (Sep 5, 2010)

here we go were next for gods sake. i guess usa dont want nobody to be healthy. just because a few asswhioles that retired now have no use for them will make the goverment think there going crazy drugs. right jose conseco u sell out fucker, and mr synthol greg valetino.


----------



## aussie1 (Nov 7, 2010)

any 1 had any luck?


----------

